# Looking to buy a Cannondale CAAD 9 Frameset



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello,

I was just wondering if anyone can help me locate a CAAD 9 BB30 frameset in a size 48. New or used, thanks in advance.

Chuck


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Check the Cannondale forum.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

I wish I could help you out Chuck. I'm personally looking for a white and red CAAD9 frameset in a 56cm...


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

No problem, I think we will find them just have to be patient!


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

How about a 2009 Super Six Hi-Mod 56cm with bb30? Make offer.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Why not go to your local Cannondale dealer?


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Jwiffle said:


> Why not go to your local Cannondale dealer?


Wait, I just noticed you're looking at Caad9, and they're already on to Caad10 for the 2011s. nevermind.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

a caad10 frameset probably won't be much more (if it's more at all) 
and you'll have an easier time buying one


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

You _might_ still find one around. I think my shop still has on their showroom floor the 9-5/54cm in gray that I test rode this spring. (I ended up ordering the 9-4 instead of buying that one)


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Clueless Morgan said:


> You _might_ still find one around. I think my shop still has on their showroom floor the 9-5/54cm in gray that I test rode this spring. (I ended up ordering the 9-4 instead of buying that one)


The OP is looking for the frameset, not a complete bike.


----------

